# Clean Forclosed Homes $8 per hour or $10 per house



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

We have posted this listing a few times and there seemed to be some confusion on what we are looking for so please READ BELOW before responding.

Looking for people to clean forclosed homes in the ********and surrounding areas. You must meet the following requirements to be considered for the position.

1. Available Monday thru Friday at least 8 hours per day during daylight hours.
2. Have basic cleaning supplies such as broom, mop, vaccum, spray cleaners etc.
3. Must have a digital camera.
4. Must have reliable transportation.
5. Must be able to travel in a 20 mile radius of ********.
6. Must have a computer and high speed internet connection to email pictures each day.

The following is a brief job description:

You will be sent out to forclosed homes to do some light cleaning such as dusting, spot sweeping and mopping.
You will be asked to take approx 70-100 pictures of each house to document the condition inside and out. Pictures must include before pics of each room and garage, work pictures showing you doing each step and after pictures showing the final condition of the property when you leave including approx 8 pictures of the exterior of the house and the yard. Most houses are clean already and just need a light touch up that should take no more than 20-30 mins. Other details will be discussed during a phone interview.

If you are still interested after reading all the requirements please respond to this post and we will call you asap. You can start as early as tomorrow.


We are also looking for people with maint experience that have their own tools for some possible jobs in the future. Thanks you for your time. 

Compensation: Greater of $8 per hour or $10 per house.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

Yep this a actual add in SC for work.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Well??? Did you find out who it is?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh man...is that on craigslust? Crap that is fun time for me!!!! I have a blast responding to these  Please tell me where to find and let the fun begin...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

http://greenville.craigslist.org/lab/3438036190.html

Look at those prices per home,thats a sub for SG..


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

My reply.... Reply #1 to this stupidity p.s. poor grammer by design.... 

Deer Sir,

I must ashked about these jobs. I demund to knew that you company suply my truk? I own brome and vakuum and rags so I kan clean any thing clean. I also have a camera and interwike service to sned picsture. If we got to send my car then much how mony do you pay for gas? Do you pay taxes for me snce we wold be employee?

I called and want yur company name that you go bye. I fraid that you might be a fraud so I sent a copy of your ad to SC Secteray State to invesgate. They where afraid you smell fishy so please help. 

Just mail to address and I respond.

thankyou,
hank


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, post the name of these boneheads and help out some poor newbie from falling into that pit of financial death.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

unfortunately you are gonna see more and more of this,just plain crazy


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, post the name of these boneheads and help out some poor newbie from falling into that pit of financial death.


 

Yes but post where people will see...


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> My reply.... Reply #1 to this stupidity p.s. poor grammer by design....
> 
> Deer Sir,
> 
> ...


Didja geet hyred? :bangin:


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

What the honest version of their ad might look like;

"Looking for gullible people to clean forclosed homes in the ********and surrounding areas. You must meet the following requirements to be considered for the position.

1. Available Monday thru Friday at least 18 hours per day.
2. Have basic cleaning supplies such as broom, mop, vaccum, spray cleaners, etc.
3. Must have a digital camera.
4. Must have reliable transportation.
5. Must be able to travel in a 120 mile radius of ******** at your own cost for gas.
6. Must have a computer and high speed internet connection to email pictures each day.

The following is a extremely brief job description:

You will be sent out to forclosed homes to do some "Cleaning" not just dusting, spot sweeping, mopping, etc.
You will be asked to take approx 70-100 pictures of each house to document the condition inside and out. Pictures must include before pics of each room and garage, work pictures showing you doing each step and after pictures showing the final condition of the property when you leave including approx 8 pictures of the exterior of the house and the yard. Most houses are clean already and just need a light touch up that should take no more than 200-300 mins. Other details will be discussed during a phone interview.

If you are still interested after reading all the requirements please respond to this post and we will call you asap. You can start as early as tomorrow.


We are also looking for gullible people with maint experience that have their own tools for some possible jobs in the future. Thanks you for your time.

Compensation: Greater of $8 per hour or $10 per house with no mileage.
Gullibles only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests." :boxing:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

If they can provide enough it may be an ok job for someone out of work. If they can give you 10-15 a day and you get real good at doing them. You could probably profit $100 a day, which is about $12/hr. That beats working at MCDonalds. This is assuming that your client doesn't screw you (and eats the chargebacks himself) so more then likely you would get screwed too. But we used to pay our recleaners like $25 per house and a couple of them made a killing.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hell I would work at McDonalds before that B.S....... No expense and $11.50/hr AND Benefits AND a regular schedule.

BTW.... NO HIRE... NO CALL BACK...Seriously disappointed


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BigP, the honest version would also list that strong possibility of chargebacks for anything they interpret as below the requirements of the job. nurumkin, really? 10-15 sales cleans per day? 1500 photos? $12 per hour? When I was a boy, my mother did 10 a day at a motel she worked at after my father died. I would rather she worked at McDonalds.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> BigP, the honest version would also list that strong possibility of chargebacks for anything they interpret as below the requirements of the job. nurumkin, really? 10-15 sales cleans per day? 1500 photos? $12 per hour? When I was a boy, my mother did 10 a day at a motel she worked at after my father died. I would rather she worked at McDonalds.


No way anyone could do 10-15 sales cleans in 1 day with 1 crew, on the other hand, I could see 10-15 monthly refresh's ( maids ) or whatever you want to call them. A simple wipe down, mop and vacuum, replace air fresheners, it can be done. As long as your following someone who did the sales clean properly.:thumbsup: Me for example! :thumbsup:

No way anyone would do a sales clean for $25, or would they?? :whistling2:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I read that as a reclean job not an initial job. It says to expect about 30min of cleaning, which to me says reclean. We used to have people who would bust their asses and do 15 recleans a day. Because I don't know what mcdonalds pays around you but I'm pretty sure it's like $8/hr here and at least doing recleans you aren't being managed by an 18 year old.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I read that as a reclean job not an initial job. It says to expect about 30min of cleaning, which to me says reclean. We used to have people who would bust their asses and do 15 recleans a day. Because I don't know what mcdonalds pays around you but I'm pretty sure it's like $8/hr here and at least doing recleans you aren't being managed by an 18 year old.


An 18 year old? Have to talked to the clerks at these companies lately?If you have been in this business anytime at all you know when they state what the work is, add to it; when they state what the pay is, subtract from it. People who are able to work at the pace you stated have no business doing jobs for that rate. They are far above average and should stop selling themselves for peanuts.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> An 18 year old? Have to talked to the clerks at these companies lately?If you have been in this business anytime at all you know when they state what the work is, add to it; when they state what the pay is, subtract from it. People who are able to work at the pace you stated have no business doing jobs for that rate. They are far above average and should stop selling themselves for peanuts.



Maybe I just assume that these other regionals treat their workers like we treat ours, that is when your at the bottom of the ladder we eat the chargeback for you as long as you did your job right. Basically you are paying us to deal with the BS for you (paying as in we take our cut). I rarely actually take money back from my day labor unless they are the ones that screwed up.


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I read that as a reclean job not an initial job. It says to expect about 30min of cleaning, which to me says reclean. We used to have people who would bust their asses and do 15 recleans a day. Because I don't know what mcdonalds pays around you but I'm pretty sure it's like $8/hr here and at least doing recleans you aren't being managed by an 18 year old.


Burger Wages in Washington State
9.19 USD per hour (January 1, 2013)
Washington, Minimum wage 

=>>Source:http://www.lni.wa.gov/workplacerights/wages/minimum/

Wow


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

$15.00 maid refresh anyone? plus they send out QC people to nitpick!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is another one just posted..

NOW HIRING 2 Man Crew to perform home inspections, snow removal and trash out's for HUD homes. The ideal candidates must have haul-out and handyman experience as well as his/her own truck, equipment and supplies. 

Each crew MUST have two people. Compensation will be $10 an hour per person ($20/hr per crew).

Interested candidates should respond to this ad with a resume and/or work history for the last 5 + years and a list of equipment the crew currently has to complete the jobs.

This crew position is for IMMEDIATE hire for jobs that are starting January 1st.

Please direct all responses to [email protected] 


Location: Columbia
Compensation: $20/hr per crew
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
Of course we dont have snow in South Carolina,but if you're looking for work they are hiring.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

You have snow in SC.... Years ago I was driving into SC and there was 3-4" of slushy snow and NOBODY knew how to drive  Being from the "north" we quickly shovelled as many properties we could-- all night. Melted next day.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> You have snow in SC.... Years ago I was driving into SC and there was 3-4" of slushy snow and NOBODY knew how to drive  Being from the "north" we quickly shovelled as many properties we could-- all night. Melted next day.


Ha,ha SC gets snow and whole state shuts down,Funny thing is WellFargo sends these snow removals every year and never snows..always bring a laugh in the office.:blink::blink::blink:

But these adds are popping up every where for the maid services and P&P work and their paying buy the hour,and their changing the adds slightly,cuz the regionals are having a hell of a time finding people.Thing is they damn well better hope the economy don't improve much cuz their screwed.

I'm begining to think SG is just hiring every regional they can get their hangs on,they sent an email last week asking if i would update my coverage area.They yet have asked me to do their work.

But some guy by the name of Steve Buzash from SG asked me questions on my linkedIn account.I'm waiting to give him a "what-for" reply...:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:

I think I'll ask him if they still accept Polaroids taped to paper..Sinse we're still "old sckool"..:whistling2:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I'll ask him if they still accept Polaroids taped to paper..Sinse we're still "old sckool"..:whistling2:[/QUOTE]


I have heard about doing that ,was before my time. I bet it made 24hr rushes interesting!


I do agree with you if the economy does improve they will be hurting for help!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

In the "old days" they would issue a work order due within 30 days. No such thing as a 24 hr rush UNLESS there was a true emergency...fire, flood etc etc


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In the "New Days" of higher prices for fuel, equipment, materials, dumping, the prices paid out by the Nationals are less than the "Old Days". I mean even less than when polaroids were acceptable.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> In the "New Days" of higher prices for fuel, equipment, materials, dumping, the prices paid out by the Nationals are less than the "Old Days". I mean even less than when polaroids were acceptable.


 
agree there!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> In the "old days" they would issue a work order due within 30 days. No such thing as a 24 hr rush UNLESS there was a true emergency...fire, flood etc etc


Yep !!! 2 weeks or 30 days to complete an order,no such thing as a 24 rush either.

When i worked for First American we use to take Polaroid instant pics and tape them to paper,wrote the loan number on the pic and before and after on them,then we would stuff them in FedEx envelopes. The FedEx truck would show up every-day a 5:30 to pick up.

Yep gas was a 1.25 in those days.no limits on trash ..just clean it up and take pics to prove it..the whole office centered around a fax machine.

We use to go the flee market and buy boxes of Polaroid film..out of date stuff to try to save money. We would stuff the envelopes so full that we had to rap 3 inch clear tape around the whole thing just to get to stay shut.

We we're so use to using Polaroids that fought for over a yr to switch to digital cameras, the company's finally made us switch.

First American is core-logic now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In the late 90s it was the same thing, only we used 35mm film and a whole lot of Fed Ex overnight.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> In the late 90s it was the same thing, only we used 35mm film and a whole lot of Fed Ex overnight.


 
I must have started just after the switch over! I have always used a Digital Camera and uploaded work! Stared in 2000 with FAS , when you could make a profit working for them!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mid to late 90s we were not heavily into preservation work. Taking polaroids was an aggravation, but we never had the issues with missing, incompleted photos that we had once digital cameras becamse widespread. Lol, a cartridge of film sure never lasted very long when you had to document debris before and after.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Mid to late 90s we were not heavily into preservation work. Taking polaroids was an aggravation, but we never had the issues with missing, incompleted photos that we had once digital cameras becamse widespread. Lol, a cartridge of film sure never lasted very long when you had to document debris before and after.


 
Man I bet, did they pay for the photos or did you have to eat the cost?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If I recall, on repairs or trashouts, they paid up to a certain amount, plus the overnight mailing. Bad thing was we didn't have copies unless we wanted to take double pics. The standard drive by inspection rates were low then too, but we were paid per photo, which helped a lot. The last company to pay us per photos was maybe 5 years ago.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Mid to late 90s we were not heavily into preservation work. Taking polaroids was an aggravation, but we never had the issues with missing, incompleted photos that we had once digital cameras becamse widespread. Lol, a cartridge of film sure never lasted very long when you had to document debris before and after.





STARBABY said:


> Man I bet, did they pay for the photos or did you have to eat the cost?




The regional I worked for wasn't too bad to work for. 


They sent me the film and their Fed Ex account number. I sent the film back to them and they would one hour process it near their office.
And the pay was where a guy could make money in those days. 

Not like it is now where the prices have steadily gone down year after year when the costs of EVERY THING else has gone up.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Five Brothers may have been the last company to reimburse us for pics, but that was quite a few years ago. Yes, I believe some of them did send over packets of polaroid film; we supplied the cameras.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For a time the brothers did accept a photo fee, $25, for initial secures.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> For a time the brothers did accept a photo fee, $25, for initial secures.



They still do pay a photo fee, they just stopped paying for the secure.


----------



## Peeples (Feb 13, 2013)

I actually did some work for this guy. He never paid me! I did 11 houses months ago because my inspections were lacking and I needed some fill in work. He wanted me to cover Simpsonville to greer over to spartanburg in a day. It was a waste of time and money. He ignored my calls when trying to collect. His name is Stephan, I'd say the last name but don't want to somehow get in trouble for it.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I remember when i started, i used a Sony Mavica floppy drive camera. Still have,still takes great pics. But i dont use it for work anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

These postings are pure comedy. The clients (Wells, Nationstar, even FNMA), are so clueless about these things. They wonder why their properties are being mishandled, but they won't call out their vendors for prevailing wage and proper sbcontractor pay outs. Basically, 35% of what they allocate for the preservation of a property....MAKES IT to that property. 

Now I'm no super genius, but banks usually are a little better with their investments than that right? Well.......er..........nevermind.


----------

